# Jungle wood



## goodtradepaul (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, happy to be online with so much info on smokin, I live in Ecuador and now going to have to sus out the hardwoods and see what flavors I can come up with, anyone got any theories or info on jungle hardwoods?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 24, 2013)

Welcome to SMF, goodtradepaul! The general rule is if the tree bares fruit or nuts, then it can be used as a smoking wood.  The only exception to this rule that I can think of is Black Walnut as the smoke is kind of harsh-there are folks that use it and it suits their taste just so YMMV (your mileage may vary).

Again, welcome to the forums and as always-

Enjoy the Smoke!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello goodtradepaul.  As for your question:  Here is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others will have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  I did some checking and found that Ecuador does have mango trees.  You may want to take a look at these  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/85101/mango-wood

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/81999/mango-wood

Also try an internet search for tropical smoking woods.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 24, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per TulsaJeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Sep 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input here, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.

Red


----------



## migraine (Sep 24, 2013)

that is a hard one.  I know of many hardwoods for S.America, but most seem to be expensive.  One wood you might look into is called cappoli(Ecuadorian cherry).  another is cherimoya or even guyava.  The hard part is not knowing their toxicity.  I'd guess quayacan(lignum vitae) wouldn't be recommended

More recently, there are a lot more previously lesser known woods that have new, fancy names in the US for marketing reasons. this makes suggestions even harder 

Claudia(plums) should be safe, along with peaches and apricots(sorry, don't remember the Spanish names)

try looking for cuerco/querco(oak)

Nogal is walnut(don't recommend), but I believe pecan(one of my favorites) is the same/similar name?

almendras(almond) should be safe, too.

my wife is from Guayaquil/Quito

if you need more info, I'll talk with the wife


----------



## goodtradepaul (Sep 25, 2013)

There are tons of almond trees on the coast, I'm just sth of manta, the nut bearing idea sounds good, I'm returning on Tuesday so the search will start, great input thanx, time to leave Canada too blurry cold lol


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 25, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! We have over 50,000 members now who just love to share what they know. You've come to the best place on the net to learn and share everything Q!!!


----------



## gary s (Sep 27, 2013)

*





	

		
			
		

		
	
H**ello, and Welcome from Texas. This is a great site, lots of good information and great people.*

*Gary*


----------

